# anyone?



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

coutl said:


> View attachment 148903


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

i care to continue


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

u dont get it lol

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...57157&st=20


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

29 :laugh:


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the game got a little less gay


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

31


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> i care to continue


dude your gonna end up in jail if you stalk the guy
i cant find any 32 jerseys so ya whatever but good one


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

joey said:


> i care to continue


dude your gonna end up in jail if you stalk the guy
i cant find any 32 jerseys so ya whatever but good one
[/quote]

here joey









and since i did yours as 32 my number is 33 (sorry joey the habs jersey was a gif. file and im too lazy to convert to jpeg at this time of night









34


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well at least it wont EVER get to 1,000,000

Sorry but the original was nothing but a post whore/post count extravaganza!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i care to continue


dude your gonna end up in jail if you stalk the guy
i cant find any 32 jerseys so ya whatever but good one
[/quote]

here joey

View attachment 148956


and since i did yours as 32 my number is 33 (sorry joey the habs jersey was a gif. file and im too lazy to convert to jpeg at this time of night

View attachment 148957


34
[/quote]
ahhh good ol patty, i miss him good guy he was


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

35


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


>


^


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I love you Dan.










Scott Downs 37


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

coutl said:


>


^









View attachment 148963

[/quote]


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

all the 38's sucked so i made my own 38


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

I know...hes gay..but its 39


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

More spam..you'd think people would get the point after the last one was closed


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok, I'll reopen this since piranha guy dan told me he only wants people to post pictures of sports jerseys to go up to #99


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> all the 38's sucked so i made my own 38
> 
> View attachment 148972
> View attachment 148973


A .38 special would've been cool.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18600260/page/3/ has the TSN list from when they did this about a month ago.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks jewlz



sid_the_kid87 said:


> I know...hes gay..but its 39


i think this is what you meant


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

View attachment forum.bmp
exactly what I meant

40


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

make it a jpg


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

have no clue how....the jersey is zetterberg by the way!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> have no clue how....the jersey is zetterberg by the way!!


i knew who it was gonna be lol go to the start menu and then go to PAINT then open the file and then go to file then save as......... when you save as change the file from .bmp to .jpg


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

attempt 3

never mind...i can't play this game lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

I couldnt think of anyone else


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dirk Nowitzki sends his regards.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18600260/page/4/

And now, for the answer to the biggest question out there...

While I want to put the "Hammer of God" for the next one, how about the man who is the reason why the Yankees' closer is the last to wear said number?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*32*​


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

43 was supposed to be next...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

45
jody shelley columbus blue jackets tough guy


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The Senate on Thursday blocked further work on a controversial immigration bill, voting 53- *46* against limiting further debate on the package

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/stor...23E5F69FC09B%7D


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

if you don;t know it is a AK 47


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> View attachment 149086


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Lawrence Taylor


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

no clue whos last name this is...i know he didn't play in the nhl


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> no clue whos last name this is...i know he didn't play in the nhl


Not unless you count the preseason for the Devils.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

69


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

pioneer1976 said:


> 69


Thats not the "69" I was thinking of... but then again we do have rules about posting certain types of pics...








Fender Rhodes model 73!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

If i'd seen this sooner I would have joined in with 9, 22 and 68 from the jersys I bought years ago


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I guess we're skipping 72.......


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

look how clear you can see the number. (hint HINT)


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Fargo said:


>


76 not 67


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

He is number 77


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

What team is number 77 in again, cant remember???


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

^Avalanche.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

coutl said:


>


76 not 67 
[/quote]

You are correct, but not correct enough. Fargo's post was pretty clever and is correct.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


>


76 not 67

View attachment 149359

[/quote]

Come on dude, use your subtle intuition. This was one of the greatest BB teams ever.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Now that's just trying too hard, LOL! (J/K)


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

*HA!*


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

why do you aalways do wrong number fargo


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

coutl said:


> why do you aalways do wrong number fargo


Why must I explain myself? The Philly picture was of the 76ers, the record was a 78RPM, and the last picture was 7.9 inches.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jerry Rice


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Her is the next one


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

*Holland*









*Iraq*









*And for Coutl*


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

This game was more fun when it weas sports jerseys


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

1983 Porsche 911

...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This game was more fun when it weas sports jerseys


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

back


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

http://seds.org/messier/m/m091.html



> The barred spiral galaxy *M91* is an appealing member of the Virgo Cluster of Galaxies. It is of type SBb and its bar is very conspicuous, lying at position angle 65/245 degrees (as measured from the North direction to the East). As its recession velocity is only about 400 km/sec, it has a considerable peculiar velocity toward us through the Virgo cluster, about 700 km/sec, as the cluster's recession velocity is about 1100 km/sec. The membership of Messier 91 in the Virgo Cluster of Galaxies was confirmed by a recent measurement of its distance as 52 +/- 6 million light years by detecting Cepheid variables.












Also, 91 is the smallest positive integer expressible as a sum of two cubes in two different ways if negative roots are allowed: 91 = 63+(-5)3 = 43+33. (See 1729 for more details).

It is also the smallest pseudoprime satisfying the congruence 3n = 3 mod n.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

+1

im to slow


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

your fast man

102


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

102" Plasma TV


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> View attachment 150009
> 
> 102" Plasma TV










how do you know


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)




----------

